# Delmarva Goldens



## Buddy223 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey guys. I live in New Jersey but am willing to drive 3-4 to get my puppy. I found two great breeders : Moa's Goldens (which is an hour away) and Delmarva (which is 3 and a half hours away). I almost finalized getting my puppy from Moa's Goldens but then heard about Delmarva Goldens. They seem amazing and well-bred. I would greatly appreciate any information and experiences you have had with them. Thanks a lot.

Here are the links to the page:

Delmarva Goldens : 

http://www.delmarvagoldens.com/

Moa's Goldens (the website is a headache to navigate but I am only concerned about the dogs): 

http://www.moasgoldens.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Sue and Vern were members of the forum awhile ago. They are very dedicated golden lovers and breeders. I love their Jesse and have seen him at a few shows in Chester county pa. They have gorgeous dogs!
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Delmarva has an excellent reputation on this forum. As with any breeder you will want to confirm clearances. Are you able to visit either breeder on person and meet their dogs? Compare how puppies are raised etc? Does Delmarva have a puppy available? I believe they tend to be spoken for long before they are born. Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

As said above, Sue and Vern were members here and very well thought of. Check clearances, but I think you'd be thrilled with a pup from Delmarva.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

The last time I was looking for a puppy, several people here recommended Delmarva to me and I have seen numerous such recommendations since.

If you are looking for a puppy soon, you might also take a look at Lycinan, northwest of Baltimore. I believe they have a three month old show quality girl to place and a new litter, as well. We have a three year old from them and adore her.

The more you tell us about what you are looking for in a puppy, the better the advice you will find here. Do you want a dog to hunt with? One to show for conformation and/or agility? A family pet in small quarters? These things matter, since some dogs are from more energetic lines, requiring more exercise and sometimes more attention. A good breeder will want to know about this, too, since many breeders will match their babies to the homes best suited for them.

Good luck!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

There is a Lycinan girl in our obedience class. She is a beautiful girl, and Finley's BFF . I agree, check all clearances, and though I've no personal experience with Delmarva, they seem to have an excellent reputation. I hadn't heard of the other, but that doesn't mean anything. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sue at Delmarva is a good choice. She usually does have a wait list. I thought you were looking at April to get a puppy?


----------



## Buddy223 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies. I am only looking for a pet/companion with a limited AKC registration. I would like the dog to not be a couch potato but not very hyper. I am looking for a puppy in April and when I said "finalize" I meant I would call the breeder of Moa's Goldens and tell her I was planning to get a puppy from her. Delmarva does have two litters that will be bred December or January and ready to take home around April. When I went on to the Delmarva website they said they will be having am open house sometime and I was planning not only to go then but also go and meet them personally when I finalized that I would get a puppy from them in April.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How fun to go and meet them. I hope you will let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Delmarva is on my dream breeder list as well as Harborview. I got lucky because our puppy has both lines in him! Have fun and best wishes to you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

My retriever Willow (see my profile picture) is from Delmarva Golden Retrievers. She's a daughter of Jesse and Fortune. So far, she's been happy and healthy and all around a wonderful dog, and I would recommend Delmarva. As others have suggested, you should still verify clearances. There are lots of people on the board happy to help if you have a question about them.


----------



## Buddy223 (Aug 23, 2013)

Portia1224 said:


> My retriever Willow (see my profile picture) is from Delmarva Golden Retrievers. She's a daughter of Jesse and Fortune. So far, she's been happy and healthy and all around a wonderful dog, and I would recommend Delmarva. As others have suggested, you should still verify clearances. There are lots of people on the board happy to help if you have a question about them.


When you got the puppy did they have all the clearances ready for you to see?
Also how was the open house? Did you go to visit your puppy any other time not including the open house? Thank you for the help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

Buddy223 said:


> When you got the puppy did they have all the clearances ready for you to see?
> Also how was the open house? Did you go to visit your puppy any other time not including the open house? Thank you for the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, we received copies of both Jesse and Fortune's clearances when we picked up Willow. Also, we saw copies of them before putting down a deposit.

We weren't able to go to the open house, but we did meet Willow's dad Jesse and another Delmarva golden (Keira) when we went to Delmarva for an interview.


----------

